# Google- Life of constant pain is strain for many - Midwest City Sun



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Life of constant pain is strain for manyMidwest City Sun, OK - <nobr>3 hours ago</nobr>People with Fibromyalgia, Chronic Fatigue *Syndrome*, Trigeminal Neuralgia, Facial Pain, Interstitial Cystitis, *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* and other painful *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

